# FurryFall(A furry band of HammerFall)



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 23, 2011)

So, I like metal music, and since I also like making animation, I made this music video:

[video=youtube;pSOrfp_4Z3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSOrfp_4Z3I[/video]

This video was made using Paint.NET and Windows Movie Maker. It is frame by frame.
It is my favorite band, HammerFall, playing Bring the Hammer Down. Hope you like it.


----------



## Aden (Jul 23, 2011)

mother of god


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 23, 2011)

What, was it that bad?


----------



## Aden (Jul 23, 2011)

Retino W. Petros said:


> What, was it that bad?



|3


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> |3


Could you be more specific?


----------



## Aden (Jul 23, 2011)

Retino W. Petros said:


> Could you be more specific?



Oh yes, of course! Sorry about any ambiguity; I'll clear it right up.

The video is, of course, an animation (as you say) with music overdubbed on top of it, not a "furry band", and therefore your title is misleading. But that's besides the point.

The video starts with a clear, stern message to all those mean furry haters out there, then we see these three characters of dubious composition standing on some sort of stage (?), and then the overdub starts. I have to say, I did expect more than three frames of rebounding loop animation per character for a clip that lasts just over four minutes. It _might_ bore some people. 

But not I! I could never be bored watching this. It's like a case study in how not to do anything right, an insight into the broken mind of one of the saddest people in existence, and it's fascinating to me as a film student how utterly unaware of the quality of their work that some people are and the products of what amounts to desperation for validation of their interests. Unless ye be trolling which would ruin all the fun. But I'm not here to delve deep, I'm here to talk about the movie.

First off, you seem to not know how instruments work. For example, there is clearly a bass solo before a harmonized guitar solo, yet the band is drawn with only a drummer, vocalist, and a guitarist whose role I do not know because of how poorly the animation depicts him playing. Speaking of, the entire drumkit will not move up and down when hit, and if it does, you might want to take it into the shop. I'm sure that's the least of the drummer's worries, however, as he appears to break his arms every upswing.

But that's the extent of the video's animation: three characters in static poses with a few frames of other poses to make them move. You had to find some way to spice it up, so you decided to fuck with the camera a bit. Unfortunately, it only accomplished annoyance. I know that turning the frame 90 degrees a couple times near 2:20 and throwing in a scale-down transition (to the same exact image) is _really advanced stuff_, but it doesn't work here. It's trying to change with the swell of the music, I guess, but it brings to mind images of a mentally incapacitated person attempting to perform a jerky, uncoordinated dance routine and it's just hilariously heartbreaking.

I guess since there's not much to say for the animation, we could talk about the static content instead? The "stage" is pretty plain, with a red floor and tragically typical bloodspatter background image. Not much time was spent here. Shading is either flat or mediocre, such as the poor gradient shading on the largest drum. The color palette is confused all around and seems to be opportunist, taking whatever color works "well" for the one but not for the whole.

Hrm. Well, the song is at least one element that's not under par, but I suppose that's because it's the only thing that you did not make. Even still, while not _bad_, it was a pretty generic example of power/heavy metal and, while easily digestible, isn't all that captivating.

The clip ends with a stirring and inspiring "message for the furries", urging us to not let the mean comments from the "cockroaches in a sewer" get us down. I appreciate the emotional support since one time I tried to scritch a stranger in public and they didn't like it and that really is keeping us down as a people. The final message is the ever-classy "subscribe please!", and the clip finally limps across the finish line with a very avant-garde fade-to-white (obviously illustrating the idea that we're all trapped on the other side of normalcy but instead of trying to conform and produce art that doesn't stand out we should be proud of our differences and use them to create something noticeable and fun, if a little jarring to the status quo. Very deep).

I'm not going to get into anatomy and linework as that would take another eight paragraphs, but hope that helps!

tl;dr are you twelve years old?


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I would have to say my video sucked. I am going to make a better one now.

Edit: One factor to the suckiness was that I don't have flash. I'll try my best.


----------



## Aden (Jul 23, 2011)

Retino W. Petros said:


> Yes I would have to say my video sucked. I am going to make a better one now.



oh boy~


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 23, 2011)

What, you think that will be impossible?


----------



## 00vapour (Jul 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh yes, of course! Sorry about any ambiguity; I'll clear it right up...



This is the first effort post I have seen on this forum in ages, awesome.



Retino W. Petros said:


> Edit: One factor to the suckiness was that I don't have flash. I'll try my best.


Good luck.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool.
NO


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh yes, of course! Sorry about any ambiguity; I'll clear it right up. [OMG wall o' text]



Couldn't stop laughing. XD 

Well played Aden, well played.


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, I feel this video is going to become viral for it sucks. Sorry guys, with this video I think I just made fun of the Furry Fandom(not intentionatly). I am so sorry.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> tl;dr are you twelve years old?



Maybe he really is twelve and then you'll feel really bad _!!!_


----------



## Aden (Jul 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Maybe he really is twelve and then you'll feel really bad _!!!_



But I thought this forum was only for people 13 years or older~


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 23, 2011)

As painful as the video was, I must say I'm impressed with how well you're taking the criticism. I was expecting a response more along the lines of "BAWWW UR MEANIE TROLLS I THOUGHT FURRIES WERE SUPPOSED TO STICK TOGETHER ;_;"

So, uh... well done... or something :]


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, the reason for this video sucking so much is not my age, but the lack of tools.
I like the critizism. It helps me improve my skills.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2011)

Retino W. Petros said:


> Well, the reason for this video sucking so much is not my age, but the lack of tools.
> I like the critizism. It helps me improve my skills.



Sorry man, frame-by-frame animation is the same no matter what tools you're using. Better tools will give you better levels of polish, but the essence of it all boils down to skill, motivation, and time.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 24, 2011)

Wait, did he say he thinks this is going to go viral?


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 24, 2011)

Viral, meaning the video will probably be made fun of by some random youtube user(you know how people are).


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2011)

Retino W. Petros said:


> Viral, meaning the video will probably be made fun of by some random youtube user(you know how people are).



That's not viral. That's every youtube video ever.

Also the 'singer' has a horribly Sonic-esque style that makes me want to punch babies. More than I usually want to.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 24, 2011)

Well if you're planning on making a new video, I'm sure Aden would love to help. After all, he's an EXPERT on furry bands :3c (wink nudge etc)

My only advice would be to drop the intro bit and the message to furries bit at the end, and possibly question your motivation for making the video in the first place.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Well if you're planning on making a new video, I'm sure Aden would love to help. After all, he's an EXPERT on furry bands :3c (wink nudge etc)



:3c
oh the dark old days


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 24, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Well if you're planning on making a new video, I'm sure Aden would love to help. After all, he's an EXPERT on furry bands :3c (wink nudge etc)



The plot _sickens._

I knew you had to have a dark and sordid past.

You just had to.

I am intensely curious about this.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> The plot _sickens._
> 
> I knew you had to have a dark and sordid past.
> 
> ...



When I got here 5 or so years ago (different account) I was a silly furry teenager and I had aspirations to make an all-furry band and play Trivium covers. It was pretty bad. |3


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> When I got here 5 or so years ago (different account) I was a silly furry teenager and I had aspirations to make an all-furry band and play Trivium covers. It was pretty bad. |3



Well, come on, now you _have_ to show us.


----------



## Hir (Jul 24, 2011)

Retino W. Petros said:


> I like the critizism. It helps me improve my skills.


i like the attitude but at the same time it's like trying to build a house on quicksand

but start at the bottom at flash tutorials :>


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Well, come on, now you _have_ to show us.



Nothing ever came of it (thank god), just hopes


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, in my case this was like trying to use a spoon to mine caves. With the tools, it is very hard to animate, because it was barely possible to get the frames to match.

Maybe I could use Aden's help, if he wants.


----------



## Hir (Jul 24, 2011)

just look for tutorials on flash, start at the very bottom and work your way up


----------



## Retino W. Petros (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, the only problem is Flash is not free. I don't have that much money to get the program(I wish I did).

I'll try to find a free program to use for animation. Thank you guys at least for telling the truth.


----------



## Hir (Jul 26, 2011)

use sense


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

What is this shit?


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> What is this shit?


do you actually make a face like that whenever you see anything vaguely questionable on the internet

or are you just trying to be super witty


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> do you actually make a face like that whenever you see anything vaguely questionable on the internet
> 
> or are you just trying to be super witty



If I had one of those old phones I would recreate that photo as often as humanly possible


----------



## iTails (Aug 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> If I had one of those old phones I would recreate that photo as often as humanly possible


I do it without old phones, like a boss.


----------



## Hir (Aug 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> If I had one of those old phones I would recreate that photo as often as humanly possible


 me too maybe :>


iTails said:


> I do it without old phones, like a boss.


funny!!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

is this you're band? furie band'es are rare to come on byt this one iss relly ok! and i Think it could get a popular


----------

